# Want a HUD in your goggles?



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

How badass is this?

Zeal Optics :: Transcend GPS Goggle


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats crazy


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Absolutely indispensable....to pass time on the lift...cheap too for 350...


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it's an awesome idea, but not for $350.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That's nuts. Those would be awesome, but man, there's just no way I would shell out $350 for goggles. The ones I would want with the photochromic lense are $450. 

Anyone with an Android or iPhone can download an app that does everything those goggles do for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I posted a facebook update with em in it for my wealthy buddies... No way in hell could I afford em being a government worker ha


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

someone posted this a while back... anyway, i've already got permission from the wife to get me one of these when they come out!  so stoked! can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw them a while back and thought they were pretty bad ass. I just can't justify the pricetag living in Ontario and not really being able to make good use of them. The gadget nerd in me says otherwise though. I'm on the fence. I'll wait for reviews and probably snag them then.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

For $350 it better have a secret jet pack, or come with a team of avy rescue dudes free of charge. I require the right to be able to blow up Jupitar at the push of a button (which better be convienatly located on the side of the goggles). 

It's fancy tech for a rich kid. But what the hell. NEAT-O!


----------



## cv_fan (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see a kid break 'em his 2nd time boarding.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Saw these in my PopSci a while back.

Head-Up Display Brings Ski Goggles Into the Future | Popular Science

It's okay to admit it. You want them.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, technology today is getting ridiculuos


----------



## supadupa (Feb 18, 2010)

eh... I have a feeling it might be whack. From the site, it looks like the hud is just a tiny tiny display attached inside the bottom left of a regular goggle. Plus from gps experience, it drys out a battery fast. Can't imagine riding with it all day w/o charging. And it better work wonders within trees... just sayin...


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> It's okay to admit it. You want them.


I agree....


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

The concept is dope, with what there stating as future upgrades i think it will be well worth $350. 

Riding down with someone else who has one, competing, comparing stats, fun times imo


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

100% unimpressed guess im the only one just seems all around lame :dunno:


----------



## shreduction (Mar 11, 2010)

When it gets night vision upgrade it would be pretty bad ass for us troublemakers who decide to try and poach the hill at night hahaha


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know...
I have a feeling this is going to be one of those things where the first generation might be a bit disappointing, but that it'll lead to some really cool stuff.

Whoever said their wife will let them get it better give us a review!!! :laugh:


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

1st generation tech always has some hiccups.. case in point the iPhone and BBStorm.

But all the features you get with just 1 goggle alone.. is well worth the $350. I'm just hoping the execution will live up to the hype.


----------



## kevq (Feb 1, 2010)

One of the best upcoming features is the friend locator. I'll definitely buy it after they implement that.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

so sick, the speedometer would be the coolest part but they could put some real sweet options in them.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah the faster you go the more distracted you become.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Great idea and great possibilities. But how the fuck is it gonna stay recharged. Should come with a back pack and car battery for fuck sakes.

Real stoked to see this as a possibility. Hope they can work something out.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

if it functions like a real HUD that tiny display you see actually projects the image onto the lens so you can see it without taking your eyes off the terrain. 



supadupa said:


> eh... I have a feeling it might be whack. From the site, it looks like the hud is just a tiny tiny display attached inside the bottom left of a regular goggle. Plus from gps experience, it drys out a battery fast. Can't imagine riding with it all day w/o charging. And it better work wonders within trees... just sayin...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow that does look pretty cool except for the price. For something that has the ability to break really easily, they better have a kickass warranty. I'd hate to shell out hundreds just to have it break a day or even a year or two (or more) later!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Actually, after checking out the Zeal site a little more, their PPX goggles sound awesome. Kind of like glasses that adjust to the various light conditions - definitely sounds useful!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

cv_fan said:


> Can't wait to see a kid break 'em his 2nd time boarding.


+1 for this post.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If anyone is at wolf creek in colorado I just dropped a pair of Zeal SPPX goggles a couple days ago... lol. My niece was borrowing them and she hit a good jump, did a flip and they flew off in the trees..... They were 2 boarding days old..... and that is how fast they go.... lmao. They were pretty awesome. They were not the HUD goggles though, they arent available until october this year I think....


----------



## Yukon172 (Feb 5, 2011)

bringing up an old post. wanted to see if anyone has used these. are they legit or gimmicky?


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Neat idea, but until we can buy a $100 slap-on-anything version, I'd throw that $400 towards a second board or something actually useful lol.


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe for next season I'll hold out until it's got WiFi & thermographics


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

when it gets wifi, i'm totally gonna be watching youtube vids of people wiping out when im boarding.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

This is somewhat of an old idea, nothing breakthrough about it. We've had scuba diving "goggles" with full computers integrated into them for a few years now.

Welcome to 2008 fellas.


----------



## ranger5oh (Feb 6, 2010)

Really? Your scuba goggles have GPS? Wasnt aware it worked underwater.... oh wait... it doesnt.

Who cares if the idea is "old"...fact is, this is the first pair of snow goggles to come out with this capability, and they seem pretty badass.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

ranger5oh said:


> Really? Your scuba goggles have GPS? Wasnt aware it worked underwater.... oh wait... it doesnt.


You're right they don't have built in GPS, they have features that keep you alive like working in tandem with a wireless transmitter that tells you how much air is n your cylinder and calculating how much nitrogen that has built up in your blood so you don't suffer from decompression sickness. You can also monitor 2 other cylinders at the same time. Build something that useful and affordable then you've got a product worthwhile, not a toy. Just a few things they do: Air Time Remaining Bar Graph, Nitrogen Tissue Loading Bar Graph, Oxygen Loading Bar Graph, Variable Ascent Rate Bar Graph, No Decompression Time Remaining Display, Air Time Remaining Display, O2 Time Remaining Display, Set Mode with Rapid Advance, Set "Turn Around" Pressure Alarm, Set "Ending" Pressure Alarm, Set FO2 Value (%), AIR, 21-50%, Set Audible Alarm On/Off, Set Max Depth Alarm, Set Elapsed Dive Time Alarm, Set Maximum Nitrogen Tissue Loading Bar Graph Alarm, Set Personal Conservative Factor, Set Dive Time Remaining Alarm, Set Units Of Measurement, Set Time Format (12/24 Hour), Set Time of Day, Set Date, Set Maximum PO2 Alarm, Set FO2 50% Default, Set Backlight Duration/Intensity, Set Safety Stop Time and Depth, Set Sampling Rate, 1 (Free Dive Mode Only)/ 2/15/30/60 SECONDS, Set Digital Gauge Mode On/Off, Set Water Activation On/Off, Set Free Dive Elapsed Dive Time Alarm, Set Free Dive Countdown Timer, Set Free Dive Max Depth #1, Set Free Dive Max Depth #2, Set Free Dive Max Depth #3


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

In defense of the Zeal goggles, they aren't intended to monitor life support systems that are mission critical. It's just a gadget, a first step to hopefully better, more useful products in the future.

Comparing the Zeal snow goggles to high-end life support systems is like comparing a Jeep to a space shuttle.

For what it is worth, you don't need all that crap when you're diving. A watch and some common sense are enough. Dive computers are most useful to irresponsible divers and only function as a crutch. There are very few divers in the world who go deep enough for long enough to really benefit from the use of a full on dive computer.






Empty V said:


> You're right they don't have built in GPS, they have features that keep you alive like working in tandem with a wireless transmitter that tells you how much air is n your cylinder and calculating how much nitrogen that has built up in your blood so you don't suffer from decompression sickness. You can also monitor 2 other cylinders at the same time. Build something that useful and affordable then you've got a product worthwhile, not a toy. Just a few things they do: Air Time Remaining Bar Graph, Nitrogen Tissue Loading Bar Graph, Oxygen Loading Bar Graph, Variable Ascent Rate Bar Graph, No Decompression Time Remaining Display, Air Time Remaining Display, O2 Time Remaining Display, Set Mode with Rapid Advance, Set "Turn Around" Pressure Alarm, Set "Ending" Pressure Alarm, Set FO2 Value (%), AIR, 21-50%, Set Audible Alarm On/Off, Set Max Depth Alarm, Set Elapsed Dive Time Alarm, Set Maximum Nitrogen Tissue Loading Bar Graph Alarm, Set Personal Conservative Factor, Set Dive Time Remaining Alarm, Set Units Of Measurement, Set Time Format (12/24 Hour), Set Time of Day, Set Date, Set Maximum PO2 Alarm, Set FO2 50% Default, Set Backlight Duration/Intensity, Set Safety Stop Time and Depth, Set Sampling Rate, 1 (Free Dive Mode Only)/ 2/15/30/60 SECONDS, Set Digital Gauge Mode On/Off, Set Water Activation On/Off, Set Free Dive Elapsed Dive Time Alarm, Set Free Dive Countdown Timer, Set Free Dive Max Depth #1, Set Free Dive Max Depth #2, Set Free Dive Max Depth #3


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Better be a good watch then. You mean under 60 feet maybe? How many dives you did without computer?


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I personally cannot be certified by PADI or anyone else in the US to dive. The UK is a bit different. I had childhood asthma and diving is contraindicated in the US if you have any history of functional impairment of your lungs.

That said, I have gone diving anyway a few times. I had a tank, regulator, ballast, shorts, goggles, watch and snorkle and was fine. My father dived for years, as did my cousins. I have been around it plenty and until the last 10 years most people I knew filled the tank, checked the regulator, ballast etc. and hopped in. You set the dial on your watch to when you got in so you know when you need to start coming up and you keep an eye on it. That's what the dial on all dive watches and wannabe dive watches is for in the first place. Yeah, I know, almost everyone now at least has a simple dive computer, and I am all for it, but a lot of those same people would be helpless without it. Like I said, I think it is a crutch. 

I never dove deeper than about 15 meters myself. I didn't wanna risk the cold gas causing any kind of reaction in my bronchial tubes. Though, to tell you the truth, if one of my air sacs had closed up at 15m and I didn't know about it it wouldn't have mattered how deep I had gone anyway. Come to think of it if I had had an outright asthma attack it wouldn't have mattered if I was at 10m or 30m I would have probably been fucked regardless.

I also helped to design a product that would fit a dive regulator. We were trying to see if there was a way to inject emergency medication into the regulator for inhalation or to swallow. It never worked properly though.  Too many variables with the pressure etc.

I don't know anyone who dove with less than a good Tag Heuer watch or an equivalent. My cousin had a nice one and I don't remember what the exact pressure was but it was rated to be waterproof at many, many atmospheres. 






pawlo said:


> Better be a good watch then. You mean under 60 feet maybe? How many dives you did without computer?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Back on topic...

Did anyone pick one of these up and test?


----------

